# Navigation through threads



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

Is there a way to return to where you came from on the topic list once you have navigated to the bottom of a multi-page thread. For instance, if you start reading a thread on the fourth page of the topic index, and that thread is 4 pages long. If you use the back button on the browser you go back through pages 3, 2 then 1 before getting back to page 4 of the topic index. If you select the topic index from the file structure diagram at the top left corner, you go back to page 1 of the topic index.
Any solutions ?
TIA
John.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just use the 'back' button 

I haven't found another way :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Would be difficult to do. Somwhow the server would need to keep a record of which page of which board index you were looking at, and then have a new special button on the screen that went back to that page :-/

Just hit Back loads of times.. that's what I do :-/


----------

